# Vinyl rulers giveaway!



## Jim (May 11, 2016)

Giving away a dozen 36-inch rulers. Go to the homepage and enter today.

Http://Tinboats.net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2016)

Winners Chosen! I listed the names at the bottom of the comments, and have sent emails to the winners for mailing info!

https://www.tinboats.net/giveaway-time-vinyl-rulers/


----------

